# 3-19 [26 lb. Bull Redfish on the Fly FROM BOB SYKES]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I apologize for the excessive use of capitalization in the title, as I usually don't do that, but MAN AM I EXCITED ABOUT THIS CATCH! 

I've never seen or heard of anyone doing this before, but I decided to take the 9WT, armed with a big white & silver weighted streamer, out to Sykes on Monday night to see if I could bow up on a bridge bruiser. I was greeted with several fish, but the first couple were far from interested. Less than ten minutes into my trip, I was heartbroken. I watched as a slob of a redfish completely missed my fly. But thankfully, all hope wasn't lost, as she quickly swung back around & inhaled my meaty streamer. I couldn't believe it, I was on! During the following twenty minutes, I learned several things about fighting a bull on the fly from a bridge.

1. You have approximately zero leverage when using a fly rod from 30' above the water

2. 200 yards yards of backing may seem like a lot, but 150 of that can disappear extremely fast, leaving you just a little bit nervous

3. You get tired very quickly trying to fight a nearly 30 pound fish from 30' above the water with a 9' noodle, especially when the aforementioned fish runs underneath the bridge


































After an absolutely ridiculous battle, my buddy Andrew, who was almost as excited as I was, finally had a shot with the net. He made it count, & 30 seconds later we had her on the bridge for some measurements & a quick photoshoot before a safe release. She taped at 39'' on the dot & weighed exactly 26 pounds. My blood was pumping like crazy (just thinking about it while writing this is making it go nuts again), I was completely overjoyed. I've caught larger redfish on the fly, but this is the first that I've caught from up on the bridge. Words cannot express how happy I was when my buddy Andrew scooped her up in the net & raised her up over the railing. This is probably one of my proudest catches to date. 


























A couple more things worth mentioning... Casting wasn't nearly as bad as I expected it to be. It's difficult, but doable. Also, I got extremely lucky, as I was able to get this fish out of structure not once, but twice. I would be lying if I said I can't wait to go do it again one of these next few nights!

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun! Congratulations on a great catch.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice one! looks like a blast


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

fla_scout said:


> Looks like a lot of fun! Congratulations on a great catch.


Thanks man, I appreciate it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work on the battle...good size un too!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Awesome work on the battle...good size un too!!!


Been waiting on a comment from you brother, thought you would find this pretty cool! Thanks man! :thumbup:


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful fish. Sounds like a blast


----------

